# Canvas rat & mice houses



## houndhouse (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello everyone! I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post this or not?

We design, manufacture and sell many different pet products. Our brand is HoundHouse and we are known for our canvas dog kennels. We have shrunk the kennel down into houses that will fit many different animals. Our smallest house is the rat house and obviously one of our best selling. We are offering the rat house for $19.95 USD with free worldwide shipping from https://smallnfluffy.com

If you have any questions about our products, please ask here or send us an email.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

those look great.


----------



## houndhouse (Nov 13, 2015)

SarahC said:


> those look great.


Thanks Sarah. All our customers seem to be pretty happy with them and so are we. Here are some shots of some happy animals in the houses.

Six rats in a HoundHouse rat house. Picture from a customer. 









Happy rat in the office.









A dragon enjoying a rat house.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh! I've seen you guys on Mypetwarehouse 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

